# RV Trailer for Movie Set



## 2chewy (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey All, I was just wondering if anyone who lives in the Queens, NY area (or knows anyone) that has an RV that we can use as an actors trailer. We are shooting a film called 4 BACKYARDS and the leads are Edie Falco and Elias Koteas (Sopranos). We are shooting scenes from Sept24-Sept28 2008. 

Please let me know!

Thanks so much,
Jason


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

Hey 2chewy, welcome to the forum.  I wouldn't hold my breath.  Most of us are very particular about our RV's.  I would think if you are shooting a film you would have plenty of money to rent an RV from a reputable rental agency.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

That's too much!  He's got the Sopranos in his movie, but doesn't have enough money to rent an RV?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

Hmm, seems like I have seen this before.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

Jason, was the MH in RV with Robin Williams a loan to the movie set :question:    :laugh:  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

hey Nash maybe it still available. Jason go ck on it


----------



## ironart (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

They were trying to sell it on Ebay not too long ago....Don't know the outcome......Of course they wanted a BIG premium for the name and the movie.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: RV Trailer for Movie Set

Knew I had seen it somewhere


----------

